

The fake chemical compound Isaac Asimov invented to punk science writers - grannyg00se
http://io9.com/5887014/the-fake-chemical-compound-isaac-asimov-invented-to-punk-science-writers

======
alanfalcon
This kind of fiction presented as dry fact is absolutely the best. In my
younger and more gullible years, I recall semi-believing in Congo, with the
fake assertions that the story is as true as possible, but where no details
are recorded, Crichton engaged in creative license. But at least with Congo I
suspected a literary device.

When I read The Princess Bride, I was so taken in with the story about the
hunt for the book, the subsequent disappointment with the realty of
Morgenstern's work, and I never doubted that the book I was holding was in
fact "The Good Parts" edition. I had in mind a vague idea of trying to track
down the original for myself because the boring parts as described sounded
nevertheless somewhat interesting to me, but given the author's difficulties
in finding a copy for himself I didn't give myself much hope.

It was years before I found out the truth of The Princess Bride, and the truth
tickled me to no end because I had never even suspected!

~~~
naner
In eighth grade I used adamantium (fictional indestructible alloy that covers
Wolverine's bones/claws) in a report on metals for science class. I knew
Wolverine and the comics were fictional but I assumed adamantium was real. I
remember that I tried researching it (very very early Internet days, I mostly
used the library) but couldn't find anything on the subject. For some reason,
I decided to keep my comments on adamantium in my paper regardless and without
citation. My Science teacher circled the word and wrote "EXCELLENT!!!" next to
it so I didn't figure out my folly until years later. I think he assumed I was
joking?

~~~
JacobAldridge
Reminds me of my sixth grade teacher discussing FTL travel with me. I
commented about how you would be "thrown backwards" (as in, with speed, like
when a car accelerates). He interpreted that as me observing the 'time travel'
properties of FTL, which made me sound a lot smarter than I actually was.

------
emmelaich
The title threw me off; "to punk" as a verb is not particularly familar to
non-Americans of a certain age.

I first parsed it as having something to do with cyberpunk.

Good story though. Asimov is my hero.

~~~
troymc
I looked up 'punk' as a verb in the Oxford English Dictionary, and found that
there several ways that it has been used as a verb over time.

The definition that most closely matches the usage here is, "Chiefly in
African-American use: to humiliate; to beat up, bully, etc., esp. for the
purpose of showing dominance; to make (a person) appear weak or foolish."

I think that 'to punk' now means something closer to 'to play a prank on' but
the OED hasn't caught up. For example, that was the meaning in the TV series
"Punk'd" (an MTV hidden-camera reality show from circa 2003).

------
gaius
See also Red Mercury, a fake chemical compound MI6 invented to lure wannabe
terrorists out of the woodwork.

~~~
alanfalcon
I've been surfing various Electronica radio stations through iTunes trying to
find one that makes for good background music without occasionally sounding
like there's an orgy going on in my office. I usually stick with a station for
an hour or so before there's a barrage of curses or suggestive moaning. My
current try is a station called Red Mercury, but I had no idea if or what it
referred to, so it's awesome to see your post serendipitously. Is this like a
reverse Baader-Meinhof phenomenon* where I saw a cool phrase and THEN suddenly
found out the meaning accidentally? Or does Baader-Meinhof cover this case as
well?

* As described here: [http://www.damninteresting.com/the-baader-meinhof-phenomenon...](http://www.damninteresting.com/the-baader-meinhof-phenomenon/)

------
stretchwithme
Some of what he wrote makes me think of quantum effects (as badly as I
understand them, anyway) and homeopathy (which seems like it doesn't even try
to reach the level of a pseudo science).

------
veneratio
I once liked his work (Foundation mostly), but I have a newfound level of
sheer awe knowing he held a Ph.D. Best author on my shelf, maybe.

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Check his wikipedia entry: "Asimov was one of the most prolific writers of all
time, having written or edited more than 500 books ... His works have been
published in all ten major categories of the Dewey Decimal System ... a master
of hard science fiction ... also wrote mysteries and fantasy, as well as much
non-fiction. Most of his popular science books..."

All that and amazing sideburns - in the literary world, second only to Henrik
Ibsen

